# amazon app store dumb or is it me



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Amazon app store shows a flashlight app, highly rated. Maybe my Kindles are defective but I find no Led. So why is this app shown in their app store?


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

They had.a similar one for the iphone. Its basically a white.screen for 30 seconds or more. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Believe it or not, a very popular app on iPhones, iPod Touches and iPads, too...

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Believe it or not, a very popular app on iPhones, iPod Touches and iPads, too...
> 
> Betsy


Sure but they have LEDS. Amazon supposed to filter apps. Still am enjoying Fire on my Jamaica vacation!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, it's just a white screen.  Works the same way on the Fire's backlit screen.  (It actually works pretty well, but I tend to use any light colored screen, like KindleBoards pages, not a specific app.)

Glad you're having a great time!

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, it's just a white screen. Works the same way on the Fire's backlit screen. (It actually works pretty well, but I tend to use any light colored screen, like KindleBoards pages, not a specific app.)
> 
> Glad you're having a great time!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, thanks. I'm still going to think it is dumb.. I too use any light color page as a light. Hardly app status IMHO.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I've never seen the need for an app...I think it was a novelty when it first started up on the iThings...

Betsy


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't use the flashlight app on my Fire but I do use it on my phone.  It has come in handy at night when I drop something in the car...I don't use it while I'm driving  .  I also use it early in the morning when I leave for work.  I don't want to turn on all the lights on my way to the kitchen.  I could walk there in the dark, however, I have a golden retriever who blends into the caramel wool floors and having tripped over him once I find the flashlight a handy tool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use my iPad and Fire as a light all the time, at night at home when I'm wandering around or in hotel rooms... I just don't have a separate app for it; the web pages I have open, or a book in my Kindle app are sufficient light for me.  (And those apps are the ones usually open, so all I have to do is turn the device on.)  But I know the apps are really popular.

Betsy


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

The "candle free" app is nice. Like the OP I couldn't imagine how it would work as it does on my phone, but....it does.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I use it on my phone all the time.  My background is dark-colored, and I have it set to turn off the screen after 30 seconds of inactivity.  The flashlight app comes in very handy!  I keep the icon right on my homescreen.  I just recently discovered that it can use the camera flash as a light too - added bonus!


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I actually used the flashlight app on my ipod touch when traveling recently.  It was the middle of the night on the interstate in a horrible storm.  We stopped at a rest area that was open but without power due to the storm.  If you don't think that it was creepy going in to one of those in the pitch dark, well. you evidently haven't ever seen a slasher movie.  haha.   The flashlight app was a lifesaver for me.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I had the Bic Lighter on my phone for a while. Great for concerts.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I use my Fire screen or my Droid as a flash light all the time.  I don't have an app on the Fire, just use the regular screen.

Love the Lighter app.  Very funny.


----------

